# Pixel watch this time is the charm (device leaked) GW5 been mentioned



## Rocket1991

https://www.engadget.com/google-files-a-trademark-application-for-pixel-watch-095342186.html



It's not official announcement or anything solid.
This is trademark application by Google for Pixel watch. Which means they at least seriously planning it.
It could be re branded Samsung GW4 in this case it could be close. like summer close.
If not who knows. All previous times despite rumours there been no trademark application at all. So Google never intended to sell anything branded Pixel Watch in a first place.

If i turn speculative mode on i would say it makes sense to release "final" version of WearOS 3 alongside with pixel watch and may be GW5. Because so far WearOS 3 was and is work in progress. Without Samsung proprietary apps it's still lacking in functionality any other platform delivered. Including Samsung Tizen. Previous Wear OS is excluded because it was lacking in fitness tracking.


----------



## Rocket1991

There is rumour mill starting into Galaxy Watch 5 but so far nothing solid. Approximate arrival time August 2022.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/google-files-a-trademark-application-for-pixel-watch-095342186.html


"It has long been rumored that the tech giant will launch its first smartwatch this year"
Those rumours have been appearing annually for a few years now. I hope it will actually happen now. I'm getting fed up with the software glitches on my TicWatch PRO 3.
OTOH if the Pixel watch looks like the renders I have seen so far, I'll stick with Mobvoi. Those renders seem to be have been done by the people who designed for 1960s SF films/cartoons.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> "It has long been rumored that the tech giant will launch its first smartwatch this year"
> Those rumours have been appearing annually for a few years now. I hope it will actually happen now. I'm getting fed up with the software glitches on my TicWatch PRO 3.
> OTOH if the Pixel watch looks like the renders I have seen so far, I'll stick with Mobvoi. Those renders seem to be have been done by the people who designed for 1960s SF films/cartoons.


GW is coming august 100%.
Pixel watch like i said was never registered before. So all previous talks been just talks.
There is no guarantee Google will come out this year with anything just because they registered trademark but at least this time around intention to sell product is there.
Your watch should get WearOS 3 eventually and these glitches will be gone. As you can imagine Google puled secret software development technique on WearOS 2 (procrastination when abandon all together one). So there is no wonder some glitches are present.

In your case either wait for WearOS3 update or buy new watch with WearOS3 whatever works for you.
Currently Samsung GW4 is often on excellent sales and it has Wear OS3. So if you in a hurry forget Google and get Samsung.
Getting stock system not the best outcome in case of watch.

GW4 gets regular updates








Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 series is now getting a minor performance update


Find out about all the latest and older Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 and Galaxy Watch 4 Classic updates detailed in one place.




www.androidauthority.com





but no major system change like including promised Fitbit based fitness tracking yet. So major change is coming.


----------



## Rocket1991

Apparently this device is very much real


https://www.engadget.com/google-pixel-watch-leak-restaurant-153957783.html


it features smart crown/button set up like Fossil and some advanced (not Samsung advanced) HR sensor.
Straps seem to be proprietary scheme.

Which means if it's been out in testing we can expect it very soon.








Real-world images of Google's Pixel Watch may have just leaked


Real-world images of Google's Pixel Watch may have just leaked, and it might just be a complete look at the company's upcoming smartwatch.




www.xda-developers.com





I like Samsung approach with standard straps and generally i don't see where Pixel watch could be better choice but it's nice to see Google invested in wearable market.
Again...


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Apparently this device is very much real
> 
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/google-pixel-watch-leak-restaurant-153957783.html
> 
> 
> it features smart crown/button set up like Fossil and some advanced (not Samsung advanced) HR sensor.
> Straps seem to be proprietary scheme.
> 
> Which means if it's been out in testing we can expect it very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real-world images of Google's Pixel Watch may have just leaked
> 
> 
> Real-world images of Google's Pixel Watch may have just leaked, and it might just be a complete look at the company's upcoming smartwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xda-developers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Samsung approach with standard straps and generally i don't see where Pixel watch could be better choice but it's nice to see Google invested in wearable market.
> Again...


So much for the reliability of those proprietary straps. 
The watch just drops off your wrist in a restaurant without anybody noticing until the sweeper comes along!


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> So much for the reliability of those proprietary straps.
> The watch just drops off your wrist in a restaurant without anybody noticing until the sweeper comes along!


If done right they should be annoying but reliable. One "dropped" has cheaper to make design and coincidentally one which is harder to put on.
Rest is up for grabs.
I am wondering what Pixel watch will mean for rest of the crowd in terms of software update. Move to leave Samsung exclusive did not sit well with me. 
There is about 0 technical problem to let Mvobi/fossil to enjoy new OS ASAP. May be not full feature set but at least new OS. Which should bring longer battery life.....


----------



## ronalddheld

Why prefer PW over GW5?


----------



## Rocket1991

ronalddheld said:


> Why prefer PW over GW5?


I don't know. May be it will come with some Magical Pixel Dust.
I have not heard of any new mobile platform for wearables but Google may have it out of their sleeves like custom designed chip. Latest Pixel phone had custom SOC. 








Google Tensor is a milestone for machine learning


Google Tensor is the first ever system on a chip made by Google, unlocking new experiences in Pixel 6 and Pixel 6 Pro.



blog.google





I doubt it but let put best case for Pixel Watch.

In any other scenario there is no specific reason to choose Google over Samsung.
Samsung on other hand has some special tech attached like most advanced HR sensor.
Google will have fitibit integration so if you invested into Fitbit ecosystem it may be better choice for you.
Last but not least you work for Google and you have to.

On more realistic side Google has some AI based total coverage surveillance of what you do and that one for sure will be the feature of the watch. Personal assistant and such. If you into OK goggling Pixel is 100% better for you.

There are so many unknown things i find it fun but uneasy to speculate about. Uneasy because it's just it. Speculation.


----------



## Rocket1991

It will be out during upcoming Google I/O event.








Google I/O 2022


I/O: Live From Shoreline. Join Online May 11-12, 2022.




io.google




So it's seem to be tomorrow or day after tomorrow.
I will post links as it goes.


----------



## Rocket1991

Pixel watch is officially confirmed and shown


https://www.engadget.com/pixel-watch-confirmed-specs-availability-185046404.html


Release date somewhere in fall alongside new Pixel 7 phones.
Not many new things to add. Apart from offline Goggle maps on Pixel Watch.
Rest is expected: tight google integration, assistant, Fitbit derived fitness (no details on that yet) and new Google Wallet.
emergency SOS and earthquake warning features too. But if your phone have it it make sense watch will show notification about it too.


https://www.engadget.com/google-expands-emergency-sos-and-earthquake-warning-features-184919106.html


google teasing new models from Fossil, Montblank and Mvobi. Samsung will put Watch 5 this fall and it was expected. No solid data on what it means. Neither they spilled beans on *when existing models eligible for Wear OS 3 will finally get it.*


https://www.engadget.com/wear-os-devices-from-samsung-fossil-and-montblanc-are-coming-182852433.html



Generally my feeling they could not bother to do it in such half assed way.
Either talk specifics or keep it quiet we already know or can guess what will be there.

It seem to be more of the brand image thing than actual informative presentation.
Frankly whole I/O was mostly about brand image than anything else.

It left me disappointed even more with Google than i was before.


----------



## Rocket1991

So. Still nothing is solid. But rumours of Fossil Gen 7 started to circulate.
Not sure why because there is no indication what it could bring in terms of new hardware or software. it could be just Gen 6 coming with Wear OS3 out of the box.
Regarding Gen6. and prospects of getting new life with Wear OS 3 there is nothing and i assume it will happen after Google will get some firsts with their pixel watch which will happen somewhere in fall season.
So, not much luck for Fossil.

Interestingly one rumor seem to be about right. Pixel watch will have first dibs into Fitibit based fitness tracking and that will bring it to point of parity at least with Samsung. Rest will have to wait.... Again.

Patience Iago , Patience.... But i think google really stretching it too much.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Interestingly one rumor seem to be about right. Pixel watch will have first dibs into Fitibit based fitness tracking and that will bring it to point of parity at least with Samsung. Rest will have to wait.... Again.


I've been using Google labelled phones exclusively since the Nexus4. 
I know myself well enough now to say that I'm going to pre-order and then buy the Pixel smartwatch as soon as I can.
Of course, the version after that will be an improvement when the mass market responses have been dealt with, so I'll most likely buy that as well. 
If I don't spend it, my next of kin will.



Rocket1991 said:


> Patience Iago , Patience.... But i think google really stretching it too much.


What is Google stretching?


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> I've been using Google labelled phones exclusively since the Nexus4.
> I know myself well enough now to say that I'm going to pre-order and then buy the Pixel smartwatch as soon as I can.
> Of course, the version after that will be an improvement when the mass market responses have been dealt with, so I'll most likely buy that as well.
> If I don't spend it, my next of kin will.
> 
> 
> 
> What is Google stretching?


Google used to rely on a partners such as Motorola, Fossil and even Suunto to hold market of WearOS watches. Sure it was beneficial coexistence but Google was not best of the partners to start with. Now they gave WearOS 3 exclusive to Samsung for almost a year and with Pixel Watch it will delay roll out of WearOS to other devices. Making it really no brainier not to buy them. it hurts these manufacturers in the pocket via slow and dwindling sales, lost market share and reputation/brand image. By doing it to praters who carried WearOS through all these times ... it's wrong. Google model was polar opposite of Apple in that regard.

I used to buy Google phones and tablets but i stopped. Personally i care less about Pixel Watch and now about Samsung too. For me fitness tracking is equally important part of watch experience and Google had none and Samsung really downgraded in this department even before migration to WearOS and with WearOS even GPS become so so. Battery life is also huge issue.

By the time my Tizen OS Samsung is a toast i will review what is good. But for today my #1 candidate is Garmin and #2 is Apple with platform switch. I like Suunto take on WearOS but it's too big, too little stamina and in the end no updates. *And due to Google refusal to let OEMs access WearOS3 there is no new model in sight. 

I am not critisizing anyone's choice here. I think you will enjoy your Pixel Watch. *It seem to have potential to become solid product. But may be in next genration like you said.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> https://www.engadget.com/google-files-a-trademark-application-for-pixel-watch-095342186.html


Two months later and the most "exciting" "news" is that there will probably be several different straps available when it's released.
Still, the article you pointed to has at least stopped me already replacing my TicWatch out of frustration with the proprietary software.


----------



## Ron From Texas

The Pixel watch is supposed to be released with the Pixel 7 phone. Think fall 2022.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ron From Texas said:


> The Pixel watch is supposed to be released with the Pixel 7 phone. Think fall 2022.


Something like this. They did not put solid date and did not announced event yet. Plus it seems Galaxy Watch 5 will be out first.


----------



## peagreen

The Pixel watch is mentioned on www.fitbit.com under the heading "See what's new."


----------



## Ron From Texas

peagreen said:


> The Pixel watch is mentioned on www.fitbit.com under the heading "See what's new."


I bet a subscription to premium is required for advanced fitness and health features.


----------



## mister-jl

It'll be interesting to see how the Pixel Watch fares given the current state of Wear OS. My guess is we'll see one or two generations of this, then Google will give it the axe like so many other projects. If a Pixel Watch with top of the line specs was released four or five years ago, perhaps the current Wear OS landscape would look stronger and more compelling.


----------



## Rocket1991

mister-jl said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the Pixel Watch fares given the current state of Wear OS. My guess is we'll see one or two generations of this, then Google will give it the axe like so many other projects. If a Pixel Watch with top of the line specs was released four or five years ago, perhaps the current Wear OS landscape would look stronger and more compelling.


WearOS is a mess and there is nobody but Google to blame for it.
On other hand wearables are huge market and ignoring them is a bad move.
Can't say Google never done bad moves in the past. But i think this time they going to stick to it. At least for a while.
How it going to turn out.... time will tell.
My personal 2C. i am not going to spend them on Google products.


----------



## mister-jl

Rocket1991 said:


> WearOS is a mess and there is nobody but Google to blame for it.
> On other hand wearables are huge market and ignoring them is a bad move.
> Can't say Google never done bad moves in the past. But i think this time they going to stick to it. At least for a while.
> How it going to turn out.... time will tell.
> My personal 2C. i am not going to spend them on Google products.


Wear OS has always felt like an afterthought that wasn't optimized for the hardware it ran on. Maybe Google will step up their game with the Pixel Watch, but I have my doubts. They have a lot of catching up to do with Apple in that regard.


----------



## peagreen

mister-jl said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the Pixel Watch fares given the current state of Wear OS. My guess is we'll see one or two generations of this, then Google will give it the axe like so many other projects. If a Pixel Watch with top of the line specs was released four or five years ago, perhaps the current Wear OS landscape would look stronger and more compelling.


You're absolutely right, of course, and those ridiculous Android phones are also a passing fad that will never catch on.


----------



## mister-jl

peagreen said:


> You're absolutely right, of course, and those ridiculous Android phones are also a passing fad that will never catch on.


No need for the sarcasm about Android phones. Google has a fairly solid history of giving up on products prematurely and other ridiculous decisions (abandoning firmware updates for the Pixel Buds 2020 version, killing off Hangouts and replacing it with Chat and Meet, replacing Duo with two versions of Meet, plenty of other examples in the Google Graveyard). Hopefully the Pixel Watch fares better than the Clips camera, but there's no denying Wear OS is a mess right now and Google doesn't care much about the wearables market.


----------



## Rocket1991

Official release date and start of sales is October 6.


https://www.engadget.com/google-pixel-7-event-announced-october-6th-170339977.html


----------



## Rocket1991

Google CEO was spotted wearing Pixel watch during interview...








On the wrist: Here's Sundar Pichai wearing the Pixel Watch [Gallery]


Sundar Pichai talked with Kara Swisher at the 2022 Code Conference, with the Alphabet and Google CEO was seen wearing the Pixel Watch...




9to5google.com


----------



## bearwithwatch

I might take a dig on it if price is in reasonable range. Like the appearance with leaked/published photos.
Let's see how would it fare in real world conditions.


----------



## peagreen

bearwithwatch said:


> I might take a dig on it if price is in reasonable range. Like the appearance with leaked/published photos.
> Let's see how would it fare in real world conditions.


I have seen rumours that it will be priced higher than the mean of current smartwatch prices. 
I'll wait and see what the specs are when all the speculation has been dispelled by actual announcements.
On Sundar Pichai's wrist it looks better than I had anticipated from the various "renders" that have been circulating. I was expecting a Jetsons vibe. i.e. 1960s cartoon type.
I very much hope Google will provide (better) integration of Fitbit software with Google Fit. My wife doesn't want to wear a watch so I recently bought her a Charge 5 and I don't even see a way of using that to provide her heartbeat to Google Fit without recourse to a 3rd party app such as Health Sync.


----------



## Rocket1991

https://www.engadget.com/google-pixel-watch-2022-announcement-141418770.html



Pixel watch is officially out.
Inside is Samsung 9110 as you will get on Galaxy watch 4 and 5.
It paired with 32 GB storage and 2 GB of RAM which is bigger than what you get on Samsung's
Also there is signal coding co processor 
There are fitbit branded features equal to Fitbit top offerings.
295 mah battery is good or 24 hours.
price is comparable to 349$ Samsung asks.

So technically it is Galaxy Watch 4/5 without some Samsung proprietary health tracking with more RAM/storage and with Fitbit health features and stock Google WearOS as much as google see it stock. 

Enjoy.

My personal 2C i won't be buying one. 
Galaxy Watch 4 makes far more sense in all possible directions.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Other info: The Pixel watch has a steel case, stainless I assume. There is no mention of fitbit premium subscriptions or the price thereof, but with Pixel watch priced only $50 above the Sense 2, at most Google might give a year for free instead of 6 months.

The Pixel 7 phone is out too. Unfortunately, at my carrier they are full price which makes the iPhone 14 Pro a much better deal at $600. 

@Rocket1991 I returned my Forerunner 255 because it had dropouts measuring my heart rate. I'm jumping the Android ship and going to the fruit company soon.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ron From Texas said:


> Other info: The Pixel watch has a steel case, stainless I assume. There is no mention of fitbit premium subscriptions or the price thereof, but with Pixel watch priced only $50 above the Sense 2, at most Google might give a year for free instead of 6 months.
> 
> The Pixel 7 phone is out too. Unfortunately, at my carrier they are full price which makes the iPhone 14 Pro a much better deal at $600.
> 
> @Rocket1991 I returned my Forerunner 255 because it had dropouts measuring my heart rate. I'm jumping the Android ship and going to the fruit company soon.


Apple watch has it limitations but it is more cohesive experience.
New soft does promise longer battery life mode especially paired with latest model.
SE model seem to be reasonably priced and capable. 
When it comes to security and privacy Apple is 100% ahead of Android.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Rocket1991 said:


> Apple watch has it limitations but it is more cohesive experience.
> New soft does promise longer battery life mode especially paired with latest model.
> SE model seem to be reasonably priced and capable.
> When it comes to security and privacy Apple is 100% ahead of Android.


Everything has its limitations. The model 8 has a low power mode where only blood oxygen, constant ECG and always on display are off and it gives 36 hours. That's pretty good and most people don't want blood oxygen and ECG all the time anyway. Might work on earlier Apple watches too.


----------



## Ron From Texas

_"Google and Samsung's partnership means the Pixel Watch is running a Samsung Exynos 9110 SoC, with a cheap Cortex M33 co-processor tacked on for low-power watch face updates and 24/7 stat tracking. This SoC is a 10 nm chip with two Cortex A53 cores and an Arm Mali T720 MP1 GPU. If you can't tell from those specs, this is a chip from 2018 that was first used in the original Samsung Galaxy Watch. For whatever reason, Google couldn't get Samsung's new chip from the Galaxy Watch 4, an Exynos W920 (a big upgrade at 5 nm, dual Cortex A55s, and a Mali-G68 MP2 GPU). It's hard to understand why this is so expensive."_

Google just isn't my favorite hardware company. Advertising is what they do best.


----------



## Rocket1991

Ron From Texas said:


> _"Google and Samsung's partnership means the Pixel Watch is running a Samsung Exynos 9110 SoC, with a cheap Cortex M33 co-processor tacked on for low-power watch face updates and 24/7 stat tracking. This SoC is a 10 nm chip with two Cortex A53 cores and an Arm Mali T720 MP1 GPU. If you can't tell from those specs, this is a chip from 2018 that was first used in the original Samsung Galaxy Watch. For whatever reason, Google couldn't get Samsung's new chip from the Galaxy Watch 4, an Exynos W920 (a big upgrade at 5 nm, dual Cortex A55s, and a Mali-G68 MP2 GPU). It's hard to understand why this is so expensive."_
> 
> Google just isn't my favorite hardware company. Advertising is what they do best.


Though 9110 can run WaerOS3 it officially off the list of supported hardware, plus there never been 2 GB RAM model neither 32 GB storage. Unless there is some very custom set up going on it all strange. 
My guess it should be new generation of Samsung hardware. But even Google product web page claiming 9110. 
Irony is Google for anyone excluded this model from these which can potentially get WearOS 3 but....
Older 10nm process actually explains 1 day battery life. 

google is not my favourite company either. I don't like their advertisement and amount of info they have on us is creeping me out. When it comes to products and software i often find their choices disconnected from actual user needs.


----------



## Ron From Texas

Rocket1991 said:


> google is not my favourite company either. I don't like their advertisement and amount of info they have on us is creeping me out. When it comes to products and software i often find their choices disconnected from actual user needs.


That must be why I bought an iPhone.


----------



## bearwithwatch

I went for Pixel 7 Pro from amazon.de with free pixel watch promo

but

the promo is only applicable for german addresses. Post forwarding is a big no no, and they'll reject the claim right away should anyone try to game the game.
Well...their loss


----------



## Ron From Texas

Some of the US telecoms have deals like free watch if you add a line.


----------



## Rocket1991

Pixel watch review is here


https://www.engadget.com/google-pixel-watch-review-battery-life-fitbit-heart-rate-sensing-015412121.html


Bottom line:
Looks good.
Proprietary straps
Fitbit integration comes with all Fitbit ups and downs including *subscription* for 10 USD a month.
Battery life is not impressive and way behind Apple and Samsung.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> Bottom line:
> Looks good.


Not convincing me to shell out €350.


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Not convincing me to shell out €350.


No convincing me either. Coupled with 10$ subscription it makes it 710$ watch over 3 years.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> No convincing me either. Coupled with 10$ subscription it makes it 710$ watch over 3 years.


Well, if we don't fancy the Pixel watch ... my Google news feed dished up an item about this beauty just yesterday evening.









SENBONO smartwatch with alleged blood pressure and heart rate monitors arrives


The SENBONO smartwatch is available worldwide via AliExpress. The product listing claims that the wearable monitors your heart rate, blood pressure and oxygen level. You can receive smartphone notifications via Bluetooth, which also enables music playback and remote camera control features.




www.notebookcheck.net


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Well, if we don't fancy the Pixel watch ... my Google news feed dished up an item about this beauty just yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SENBONO smartwatch with alleged blood pressure and heart rate monitors arrives
> 
> 
> The SENBONO smartwatch is available worldwide via AliExpress. The product listing claims that the wearable monitors your heart rate, blood pressure and oxygen level. You can receive smartphone notifications via Bluetooth, which also enables music playback and remote camera control features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.notebookcheck.net


There is Samsung as well which is exactly same price, more features, longer battery life, no subscription... etc. Catch you will get all if you have Samsung phone. In Canada it irrelevant anyway, because nobody apart from Apple certified all advanced features of their devices and thus none available. 
Bureaucracy and marketing is potent combo.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> There is Samsung as well which is exactly same price, more features, longer battery life, no subscription... etc. Catch you will get all if you have Samsung phone. In Canada it irrelevant anyway, because nobody apart from Apple certified all advanced features of their devices and thus none available.
> Bureaucracy and marketing is potent combo.


The SENBONO which Google's news feed presented to me is US$ 19.99


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> The SENBONO which Google's news feed presented to me is US$ 19.99


I feel these 10-20$ Chinese watches don't deliver all listed functions. Hardware alone should be worth more than retail price.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> I feel these 10-20$ Chinese watches don't deliver all listed functions. Hardware alone should be worth more than retail price.


That must be why the article on Notebook / Laptop Reviews and News uses the word "alleged". 
For some twisted reason, I still feel tempted. If I succumb, I'll let you guys know what it's like.


----------



## peagreen

Somebody already looking forward to the next version
"*Google Pixel Watch 2: what we want to see*"


https://www.techradar.com/news/google-pixel-watch-2


----------



## Rocket1991

peagreen said:


> Somebody already looking forward to the next version
> "*Google Pixel Watch 2: what we want to see*"
> 
> 
> https://www.techradar.com/news/google-pixel-watch-2


It kind of makes sense considering current is based on outdated internals.


----------



## peagreen

Rocket1991 said:


> It kind of makes sense considering current is based on outdated internals.


Along with other aspects that have not been well received by the target audience.
I'm quite disappointed. I was seriously intending to get one until the details were revealed.


----------

